# Sniffender Mac-Trojaner



## technofreak (10 Juni 2010)

heise Security - lost+found: Sniffender Mac-Trojaner, Adware per WLAN


> Langsam wird's für Apple-User ernst: Einer Analyse der kürzlich gemeldeten Mac-Spyware OpinionSpy durch Trend Micro zufolge fand sich der Schädling nicht nur auf Downloadportalen wie Softpedia, sondern auch auf den Download-Seiten  von Apple selbst. Zudem bringt OpinionSpy Funktionen zum Sniffen von Chats und des Real Time Messaging Protokolls (RTMP).


----------

